# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Burmese Inn - Sangkhlaburi

## guenny

Hotel Burmese Inn; letzter Besuch: Mai 2008
Region: nordwestlich von Kanchanaburi, kurz vor dem Drei-Pagoden-Pass
Stadt/Adresse: 52/3 Moo 3 Tumbon Nong Luu
71240 Sangkhlaburi; 
Tel, Fax: 034 595146
Lage: Direkt am Khao Laem See mit Blick auf die berühmte Mon(Holz-)Brücke; Anreise: die Hauptstraße von Sangkhlaburi reinfahren (abbiegend von der vorbeiführenden Main Road), immer abwärts Richtung See und Brücke, dem Schild rechts folgend.
Preise: (850 THB/Nacht für einen Bungalow mit AirCon)
Internet: http://www.sangkhlaburi.com; Internet ist im Ort an 2 Stellen verfügbar.
Ohne Buchung angereist, Bezahlung bar,
Qualität: Service gut; Zimmerausstattung, Sauberkeit: gut; Frühstück: übliches Angebot, American Breakfast, alle Thaigerichte, alles a la Carte
Zimmer zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit ruhig,
Eignung für die Familie: gut
Besonderheiten:
Der Eigentümer ist Österreicher und des öfteren in UNO-Missionen weltweit unterwegs, also nicht immer da (Sein Hobby; Astronomie). Dann betreibt seine Frau das Ressort alleine. Die Bungalows sind für Leute mit Gehbehinderung eher ungeeignet, da an steilem Hang gelegen und nur schmale, teils steile Gehwege und Treppen hinführen. Direkter Blick auf die berühmte Monbrücke, wenn auch durch die vor 5 Jahren neu gebaute, davorliegende Brücke etwas gestört. zur Regenzeit, wenn der See voll ist, steht das Wasser bis zu den Bungalows. Achtung: Die Regenzeit beginnt hier einen Monat früher und endet einen Monat früher als im übrigen Zentralthailand/Isaan.
Gesamturteil: sehr nettes Ressort, gute Bedienung, gute Lage; Wir waren zufrieden;
Fotos siehe meine Urlaubsberichte 2008

----------

